# Odd Behavior!!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I wasn't going to post anything, but I think I would like to share this and see if anyone else has experienced anything similar... it might sound silly.

I was cleaning out tonight, doing my usual thing. When I came to the tub that has one of my new bucks in that I picked up from the show, and two of my girlies.
I did my usual, of taking them out of the tub and putting them into a carry case to hold them while cleaning, then when i was done, i scooped out the two females (I don't pick up by the tails unless they run away from the hand) and then went to scoop up 'new boy' and he bit me, hard. It drew blood.

Now this is exceptional in itself, because honestly, i can't even remember the last time I was bitten by a mouse... I'm not sure if I ever have been! Not anything more than an accidental nibble anyhow.

My immediate thought was 'Damn, now i'm gonna have to cull one of my best boys'... but then not two seconds after I had put him back in the tub, he ran over and started frantically mating with the girls. So I figured that maybe I had 'interrupted' him before maybe, and thats why he bit me (He has NEVER been even the slightest bit aggressive before)

Anyway, I finished up cleaning out the rest of the mice... when I heard very loud screeching coming from new boys cage, and quickly went over thinking he was fighting with the girls, when I saw the oddest thing. He was doing almost like a dance! He was all scrunched up and kind of side stepping and wriggling before pouncing on one of the girls and mating with them.
I have never seen anything like it!! It was the oddest thing.
And not only that, by the time I left the shed, all my tubs that had breeding couples/trio's in were at it with the mating squeaks too!!!! It got to the point where I actually looked to see if there was a full moon!! Seriously odd.

So yeah... I felt I should share LOL *shakes head* Has anyone else ever noticed Mating dances? hehe

W xx

P.S Oh and if that boy bites me again... bye bye.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> P.S Oh and if that boy bites me again... bye bye.


Hahah I like the "bye bye." That was funny. But that is so strange. He must've been in quite of a mood!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've seen one of my boys be in a 'mood' before. Take him out another day, when he's not so randy. 
I could imagine that if I picked up one of my boys while their minds were on only one thing, it might end badly. 
It's just that, usually, I don't catch them when they're really 'getting down to buisness'. :roll:

The last, and only real ime I was bitten by a mouse, he was EXTREMELY ill, and near death. I was scruffing him, to try to get a better look at his eyes, because they had a weird goo in them, and he NAILED my finger so hard, I had to drop to the ground and put my hand on the floor, with the mouse, and wait it out. I guess he just knew he was gonna die soon, and was defending himself litterally 'tooth and nail'. He bit soooo hard, and kept clenching his jaws every few seconds. When he finally let go, he had to pull his teeth out of my skin, they were so far in . . . I hope I never get bit by another mouse again. :? 
I mean, I've been bitten by un-sure babies before, but it's a tottally different 'bite'. :lol:


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

_oh, do a little dance, make a little love,
get down tonight, get down tonight,
do a little dance, make a little love,
get down tonight, get down tonight_


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A couple of years ago I was chomped by a buck that was in with a doe. I had just been handling a water bottle that was all gooey from being marked by a couple of brothers. I had wiped off with a wet wipe, but apparently I still smelled like competition. Live and learn.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

CatWoman said:


> _oh, do a little dance, make a little love,
> get down tonight, get down tonight,
> do a little dance, make a little love,
> get down tonight, get down tonight_


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

If he was the boy i gave you then i wouldn't worry about it, none of mine have even bitten. I think it was... his animal instinct coming out you know what men can be like when there horney lol!!!
I have never seen a mating dance in my shed but i hear a lot of noise on clean out day, i have never had any fighting or anything either. If it was my boy email me ok, there isn't anything like that in my lines but it could be a one off and if he needs replaceing then.... i dont think i can post a mouse lol


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't worry hon, it wasn't your boy! hehe

Your boy is a nice combination of 'Oh go on then... you can cuddle me' and 'Heeeyy!! I'm a BLOKE! No cuddles!' depending what mood he is in hehee.

Anyways... I have handled biteydancey boy since and he has been fine. I really must have interrupted him!

W xx


----------

